# Add another sub or get a VTF-15H



## afmdss306 (Aug 18, 2011)

Right now I have a klipsch sw-112. The wife gave the go ahead to get another one after christmas. The room is about 15x14, open on one side to a dining room. It has hardwood floors also. I think the sw-112 is a good sub, but all of the reading I do on here and other forums it seems that it is just an average at best sub.
My question is, do you think 2 sw-112 subs can compete with one VTF-15H? I like the bass loud and tight. I figure if I get the hsu sub, I can sell my current sub to offset some of the cost.


----------



## Dale Rasco (Apr 11, 2009)

Do you have a set budget for the new sub?


----------



## afmdss306 (Aug 18, 2011)

I'd say $550. But I could get the VTF-15H if I sell my current sub.


----------



## Dale Rasco (Apr 11, 2009)

In most cases I would rather have dual subs vs a single as it will give you much more balanced bass. That being said I think the quality of the HSU and the range that it can deliver would far exceed that of the Klipsch. You could look at something like an Outlaw sub, they make great units and usually have a sale once a quarter that will get the LFM-1 EX delivered for $549.


----------



## GoNoles (Jul 7, 2012)

I went from a Klipsch sub-12, to a VTF2 MK4, and its a very good improvement on output and bass quality. My dilemma recently was to get a 2nd VTF2 MK4, or sell it and buy the VTF15. I decided on the single sub, and am not unhappy at all. The VTF15 is kicking my 3600cuft room. Check out the thread, Ive posted some db numbers, it really pumps out bass. The 15" sounds different than the 12, reminds me of the days when I had a good system in my car, I can just feel it. I guess thats what they mean by "pressurize a room".


----------



## Dale Rasco (Apr 11, 2009)

Yeah, pressurizing is pretty good. When I had those dual Chase 18's for review it was incredibly hard to go back to my EP800s. Running flat down to 8Hz is not something that can easily be replaced. :rolleyesno:


----------



## GoNoles (Jul 7, 2012)

Yeah, there is no way Im going back from this unless Im forced, kicking and screaming, to.


----------



## wgmontgomery (Jun 9, 2011)

FWIW-I concur with the assessment that:
1) Dual subs are a major improvement over a single sub, but...
2) The HSU is (probably) a better sub that will give you deeper, cleaner bass. 

It's tough call, but I'd probably go for the HSU and try to add a second HSU later.


----------



## afmdss306 (Aug 18, 2011)

I would love to be able to get two HSU's, but that will never fly. If the HSU can play as loud, deeper, and cleaner then two sw-112's. I think I'm going to go that route. Unless anyone else wants to weigh in.


----------



## wgmontgomery (Jun 9, 2011)

afmdss306 said:


> I would love to be able to get two HSU's, but that will never fly. If the HSU can play as loud, deeper, and cleaner then two sw-112's. I think I'm going to go that route. Unless anyone else wants to weigh in.


It's actually a tough call; multiple subs usually sound better then one, but-as stated- the HSU is (probably?) a superior subwoofer. Two Klipsch subs _*may*_ be a bit cleaner than one HSU as two subs help cancel room modes, but the HSU will play deeper as well as being very tight/clean. 

I guess that if I had to pick, I'd go with one HSU over the two in question. Just my 2¢, and I must add that I _usually_ recommend multiple subwoofers when it's possible to implement.


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

Not to slight what anyone is saying....

If I were you, I'd call up HSU and ask them these questions directly. They also have a great forum on their own website where you can submit a diagram of your room etc. if you are really interested in getting it right, go right to the source and let the makers tell you! ;-). hSU answers questions with some good thoughts.


----------



## GoNoles (Jul 7, 2012)

I think another way of helpfully looking at it is:

1) Do you need more output, meaning is your current sub sounding good but you need more?

2) Are you pretty happy with the output and just want it more consistent throughout the room?

For me, my VTF2 12" sounded great, but I was always lacking bass due to the size of the room. This is not something (sheer output or lack there of) that would have been fixed by a second VTF2 IMO. By adding the 15" sub, now I have that output I have been wanting since I started caring about audio. I won't get less than a 15" again if I can help it.


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

My vote would be for the HSU and as said before you can always add another later. I had a Klipsch rw-12d before upgrading to the SVS pb12-NSD . It was by far the single biggest upgrade I've made to date.


----------



## GoNoles (Jul 7, 2012)

JBrax said:


> My vote would be for the HSU and as said before you can always add another later. I had a Klipsch rw-12d before upgrading to the SVS pb12-NSD . It was by far the single biggest upgrade I've made to date.


Going from my small Def Tech bookshelves to Klipsch towers was pretty huge, but Im equally surprised at the addition of the 15". Im kicking myself for not taking audio as seriously in the past.


----------

